# Online Flight Tickets Booking?



## beeargry (Aug 9, 2015)

What are the cheapest airlines services are available between from Chennai to Dubai? Which airlines provides cheapest flight tickets?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

Just use a site like cleartrip or makemytrip and compare prices from all airlines according to seat preference etc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2015)

Makemytrip is giving 30% discount today 

MakeMyTrip Coupons & Offers: Flat 30% Off on Domestic & International Flights


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

While searching for the flights try to search in private mode and will surely get a better deal


----------

